# Whats better.. 6inch cooltube or 8inch for hanging?



## dankalotta (Dec 15, 2011)

basicly goin for my first vert and curious what tube i should get its basicly 4 3foot walls on rollers around it about 4foot high and some change, is the plan need to know which is better the 6inch 8inch the 19inch long one or the 42 or 60inch that i could add a second bulb if wanted hows the temp on the glass and any other info would be appreciated thanks


----------



## dankalotta (Dec 15, 2011)

600 watt light by the way


----------



## cowell (Dec 15, 2011)

I had 2000 watts in 2 6" tubes running inline. I could put my hand on the cool tube and leave it there.. it was warm not "hot".
Not sure what info you are looking for specifically.


----------



## Joedank (Dec 15, 2011)

Don't buy a cool tube in my tests the light reflected does not quantify the heat moved?? 

Now I would hang them naked like I do and if your room is sealed add ac an co2 or if not just and exust up top and passive intake down low works great!!!

Due to convective current the heat shoots straight up anyway!


----------



## skiweeds (Dec 15, 2011)

Joedank said:


> Don't buy a cool tube in my tests the light reflected does not quantify the heat moved??
> 
> Now I would hang them naked like I do and if your room is sealed add ac an co2 or if not just and exust up top and passive intake down low works great!!!
> 
> Due to convective current the heat shoots straight up anyway!


actually cool tubes give your plants way more light if cooled properly. i would never even grow without them. without the cool tube you cant get your plants nearly as close to the light. my buds can touch the glass and not burn at all. i do use a 720 cfm exhaust fan though. the hoods are also about 42''x32''. the closer your plants are to the light to more lumens. the only problem is your cant efficiently fit as many plants under the light. however i just add more light in that case. even though its expensive to run more lights, the more lights you run the more it pays off.

i do only use 600s but i bet i could use 1000s if i had a chiller for my cool tubes and still touch the glass.


----------



## skiweeds (Dec 15, 2011)

dankalotta said:


> basicly goin for my first vert and curious what tube i should get its basicly 4 3foot walls on rollers around it about 4foot high and some change, is the plan need to know which is better the 6inch 8inch the 19inch long one or the 42 or 60inch that i could add a second bulb if wanted hows the temp on the glass and any other info would be appreciated thanks


i use these http://www.amazon.com/Predator-King-Cobra-Plug-Play/dp/B005ICJ5CE the best i've found so far although you can find them a bit cheaper if you know a wholesaler. actually in one of my setups i have 4 of these right next to each other touching side by side. someone told me once just put 1 on a light mover to save electricity. i laughed. more light the more your setup pays off.


----------



## donutpunched (Dec 19, 2011)

I run all cool tubes and have both 6" and 8"... I would go with the 8". The 6" will run cool, the problem I had is that I needed to run some 1000 watt halides and they wont fit in the 6" tubes... I know you are running 600's but you never know when you are going to upgrade and you wont have to change fixtures... I also run some of those 60" cool tubes with 600's in them and they are very nice....


----------



## dankalotta (Dec 20, 2011)

nice thanks alot some good info from everyone i think im gona go with either the 48 or the 60 8 inch not sure yet but soon il get some pics up soon... curious
""i do use a 720 cfm exhaust fan though. "" is that a 720 on each light or 1 for every 2 lights? i currently have some 435cf on 2600s in the old room on 6inch with hoods tho and its alright but thinkin puttin a higher one for the new room..o and ""I had 2000 watts in 2 6" tubes running inline. I could put my hand on the cool tube and leave it there.. "" what cfm fan you have on that? thanks...​


----------



## Joedank (Dec 22, 2011)

My buds are less than six inches from my naked bulb vert...by the inverse square law the refraction of the light on curved glass makes it like 10 inches away... Look at Mello kittys set up she is killin it vert [https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/general-marijuana-growing/1845632d1319043922-my-little-grow-thread-week-3-cindy-99-la]
[https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/general-marijuana-growing/1861858d1319957438-my-little-grow-thread-bumbumbumbum-025.jpg]


----------



## cbtbudz (Dec 22, 2011)

hey joed so do you have any light above the plants or between them,i saw mellows has t5s.vert grow would b very interesting


----------



## istari72 (Jan 16, 2012)

Sup danklotta. I recently faced this decision and went with six 8" cool tubes with 1000k bulbs (HPS and dual arc), hung vertically, and air-cooled. Choice was due to 8" tubes being able to accomodate MH bulbs, increased air flow, and ability to get light right next to the plants in the vertically sweet spot. I couldn't be happier, unless of course I was already running a 13 gallon UC system. Good luck!


----------



## Treespiker (Jan 22, 2012)

Joedank said:


> Don't buy a cool tube in my tests the light reflected does not quantify the heat moved??
> 
> Now I would hang them naked like I do and if your room is sealed add ac an co2 or if not just and exust up top and passive intake down low works great!!!
> 
> Due to convective current the heat shoots straight up anyway!


I have a 600W Cool Tube in a 2X4x7 tent, During my trials without any ventilation temps reached upwards of 120F about 3.5 feet up. With a small 8" table fan hung in front of the opening to the tube on hi and the tube vented I'm maintaining 75F. Ambient temp is 65F. With a proper ventilation I'm sure I could lower it even further.


----------



## jeeba (Jan 22, 2012)

donutpunched said:


> I run all cool tubes and have both 6" and 8"... I would go with the 8". The 6" will run cool, the problem I had is that I needed to run some 1000 watt halides and they wont fit in the 6" tubes... I know you are running 600's but you never know when you are going to upgrade and you wont have to change fixtures... I also run some of those 60" cool tubes with 600's in them and they are very nice....


I tottally agree with this person.


----------

